# English speaking jobs in Aix-en-Provence/Marseille



## Natalieinprovence

Hi everyone!
I will hopefully be moving to the south of france within this year and I’m currently looking for English speaking jobs. I will have my masters in marriage and family therapy by the time I will be there. I know that I will not be able to be a therapist in France, but I was wondering if there were any English speaking jobs that are similar? I’ve worked with families, couples, and individuals in a clinic. As well as working as a counselor in a school. Please let me know if you know of anything! Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm assuming that you are probably going to marry a French national - otherwise you probably wouldn't be able to work in France when you get here unless you had a job lined up first with your employer getting your work authorization.

To be perfectly honest, there really aren't all that many "English speaking jobs" available here - and even if there were, employers have to consider candidates already living in France with work privileges first (which includes EU nationals already on site or willing to move to France). It might be possible to arrange to teach English (i.e. set up your own micro-entreprise) once you get here - but the market for English teachers has long been saturated (with Brits here from the pre-Brexit days) and pay for teaching English is pitifully low.

You could try some of the private schools with an English or US curriculum. They have quite a bit more latitude about who they hire - and if you are going to be here as the spouse of a French national, they might be interested in taking you on in some sort of quasi-counseling capacity (guidance counselor? if those exist any more). 

The other thing to realize about looking for work in France is that employers tend to go pretty strictly by your "qualifications" (i.e. your academic qualifications) and may be hesitant to hire someone for a position that is outside the "obvious" options for their field of study. OTOH, if you are coming over on a "vie privée et familiale" visa, part of the integration process usually includes a session with someone from the Pole Emploi office and they can counsel you on what sorts of jobs may be available to you. (You'll have to take a basic level of French classes anyhow - but you will do much, much better in the job market if you focus on your French language skills when you first arrive.)


----------



## Natalieinprovence

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm assuming that you are probably going to marry a French national - otherwise you probably wouldn't be able to work in France when you get here unless you had a job lined up first with your employer getting your work authorization.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, there really aren't all that many "English speaking jobs" available here - and even if there were, employers have to consider candidates already living in France with work privileges first (which includes EU nationals already on site or willing to move to France). It might be possible to arrange to teach English (i.e. set up your own micro-entreprise) once you get here - but the market for English teachers has long been saturated (with Brits here from the pre-Brexit days) and pay for teaching English is pitifully low.
> 
> You could try some of the private schools with an English or US curriculum. They have quite a bit more latitude about who they hire - and if you are going to be here as the spouse of a French national, they might be interested in taking you on in some sort of quasi-counseling capacity (guidance counselor? if those exist any more).
> 
> The other thing to realize about looking for work in France is that employers tend to go pretty strictly by your "qualifications" (i.e. your academic qualifications) and may be hesitant to hire someone for a position that is outside the "obvious" options for their field of study. OTOH, if you are coming over on a "vie privée et familiale" visa, part of the integration process usually includes a session with someone from the Pole Emploi office and they can counsel you on what sorts of jobs may be available to you. (You'll have to take a basic level of French classes anyhow - but you will do much, much better in the job market if you focus on your French language skills when you first arrive.)


Hi, 
Thank you for this very thorough response! I am already married and will be moving to France due to my husbands job. (He works for a French company). I would love a teaching position, if that’s available. But it seems like that’s a pretty saturated market. Thank you again for your response, it is definitely good for thought!


----------



## Natalieinprovence

Natalieinprovence said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for this very thorough response! I am already married and will be moving to France due to my husbands job. (He works for a French company). I would love a teaching position, if that’s available. But it seems like that’s a pretty saturated market. Thank you again for your response, it is definitely good for thought!


*food


----------

